# Das 1 Rift Addon angekündigt.



## Lich Dragon (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo für Rift wurde heute Offiziel das 1 Addon angekündigt. 
Es sollen 2 Kontinente eine Stufenerhöhung und mehr kommen. 

http://www.gamespot....tormLegionIsRev
Mit nem netten Trailer zum Hauptgegner 
Edit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9BSub_hIhA der Trailer in Deutsch.


----------



## Giben (31. Mai 2012)

Super, da freu ich mich schon drauf !!!


----------



## tekkon123 (31. Mai 2012)

Lv cap erhöhung.Generell habe ich lust wieder etwas zu leveln.Schade ist nur das der alte Content dadurch entwertet wird.Naja,was solls.
Ich freu mich trotzdem riesig drauf!


----------



## Micro_Cuts (31. Mai 2012)

cool

ich erinnere mich noch dran wie vor einem jahr die ganze mmo community das spiel tot geredet hat. da sieht man wieder mal das man keine millionen abonnenten braucht um erfolgreich und gewinnnbringend zu laufen.

hier noch mehr infos:
http://stormlegion.riftgame.com/de/?utm_source=rift_patcher&utm_medium=banner&utm_content=storm-legion&utm_campaign=storm-legion-unveil


----------



## Geige (31. Mai 2012)

Freut mich rießig für das Spiel.
Spiel es zwar nicht direkt selber, aber als es rauskamm ist es ohne großen Hype ausgekommen
und siehe da. Es läuft noch und wird jetzt sogar nochmal um eine Addon erweiter!


----------



## orkman (31. Mai 2012)

ich kauf mir eher die rift erweiterung als mop ... na mal abwarten ... muss mal wieder in rift einsteigen


----------



## soefsn (31. Mai 2012)

Das isr Krass und hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Wenn ich die Feature Liste sehe dann ist das ja fast nochmal ein Spiel für sich. Es ist enoem was die alles mit der Erweiterung bringen wollen. Da sollte auch mal Blizzard ein Blick drauf werden und sehen wie eine Erweiterung auszusehen hat.

*Levelerhöhung um 10 Stufen* --- Passt mir persönlich nicht da der alte Content entwertet wird

*Zwei neue Riesige Kontinente die die Welt um das dreifache vergrössern* --- Finde ich genial

*Eine neue Seele für jede Klasse* --- Auch top

*Entscheide du wie du die Stufen erklimmst* --- Finde ich super das man durch die Sofortabenteuer etc auch Leveln kann. Macht das ganze dynamischer und nicht so steif

*7 neue Dungeons + 3 Schlachtzüge + Chronik* --- Das ist schon Krass für eine Erweiterung. Das erweitert das spiel enorm und sollte den Leuten lange was zu tun geben

*Neues Risse System* --- Ist interessant und macht das Riss-System erheblich interessanter da es doch so langsam alles bekannt. Zu mal das mit den immer schwerer werdenden Bossen interessant klingt.

*Bekämpfe Legionen fantastischer Kreaturen, inklusive eines Kolosses, der mit der Welt interagiert und sie verwüstet, wie du es zuvor noch nie gesehen hast* --- Das heißt also die Welt verändert sich dauernd durch die Zerstörung. Top !

*Dimensionen: Individuelle Bereiche geben Spielern und Gilden die möglichkeit einen Splitter von Telara zu besitzen* --- Kann ich mir nix darunter vorstellen

*Neues Handwerk Großmeister* --- Freut mich für die ganzen Bastler in Rift

*Umhänge halten Einzug in Telara* --- Na endlich kommt was auf diesen Gebiet. Top Trion das hier auf der Community gehört wird.

*Neue Puzzles, Artefakte und Sammelobjekte + Reittiere + Neue Erfolge + Begleiter + Neue Titel und vieles mehr* --- Genial 


Wenn Sie das alles noch so super umsetzen wie das Hauptspiel dann kann ich wirklich nur sagen Chapeau Trion. So muss eine Erweiterung aussehen. Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt das Open World PVP + Dritte Fraktion ins Spiel kommt mit einen Patch, ich sage es nochmal mit einen *PATCH*, dann kann ich nur sagen das hier ein super Entwicklerteam an den Spiel Arbeitet und es immer wieder weiter voran treibt. Hoffentlich wird das auch honoriert von den ganzen Spielern. Denn Trion macht genau das was alle immer fordern!

Chapeau, Chapeau, Chapeau tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Krinte (1. Juni 2012)

einfach genial! ich freu mich!!


----------



## mmonsta (1. Juni 2012)

boah das is geil....erst 3 factions pvp und nun addon ankündigung, nu MUSS ich einfach reinschaun.

hut ab trion !!!!


----------



## Agama (1. Juni 2012)

Ich denke unter dem "gibt den Gilden die Möglichkeit einen Splitter von Telara zu besitzen" kann man sich eine Art Housing vorstellen, hört' sich auf jedenfall so an. Das wär' auch echt mal was auf das ich mich freuen würde.
Bin zwar erst seit kurzem bei Rift aber was Trion so alles macht (Patches, das Add-On jetzt) find ich extrem gut, da sollten sich Blizzard und auch Bioware auf jeden Fall eine Scheibe abschneiden!


----------



## Thestixxxx (1. Juni 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> cool
> 
> ich erinnere mich noch dran wie vor einem jahr die ganze mmo community das spiel tot geredet hat. da sieht man wieder mal das man keine millionen abonnenten braucht um erfolgreich und gewinnnbringend zu laufen.



Ich denke mal eher man scheint bei Time Warner der meinung zu sein das man hier einen langen Atem brauch, gewinnbringend ist das ganze eher nicht denke ich mal.

Und das konnte kein aussenstehnder vorher abschätzen.

Wie dem auch sei ein bischen frischer Wind auf dem MMO Markt kann nie schaden.



soefsn schrieb:


> Wenn Sie das alles noch so super umsetzen wie das Hauptspiel dann kann ich wirklich nur sagen Chapeau Trion. So muss eine Erweiterung aussehen. Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt das Open World PVP + Dritte Fraktion ins Spiel kommt mit einen Patch, ich sage es nochmal mit einen *PATCH*, dann kann ich nur sagen das hier ein super Entwicklerteam an den Spiel Arbeitet und es immer wieder weiter voran treibt. Hoffentlich wird das auch honoriert von den ganzen Spielern. Denn Trion macht genau das was alle immer fordern!



Naja immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden damit sind in Rift auch nicht alle Probleme aus der Welt.

Es gibt ja z.b. nicht einfach so mal ne dritte Fraktion das sind nur Ruffraktionen auf *einem* Schlachtfeld mal davon abgesehen das da Trion bei einem anderen Spiel in den Startlöchern mal wieder ganz genau hingeguckt hat und z.b. 7 Inis und 3 Raids sind für ein Addon nun auch nicht was, was noch nie da war.

Fakt ist es ist toll wie Trion an dem Spiel arbeitet aber sie sind auf dem Weg und noch lange nicht am Ziel.


----------



## arcangel (1. Juni 2012)

auf nen Quatschkomentar von Thestixxxx hab ich ja nur gewartet... was soll Time Warner bitte damit zu tun haben? nur weil deren Investmentgruppe ein paar Anteile an Trion haelt? na und? das tun Comcast und Bertelsmann u.a. auch, wieso sollte Time Warner hier also irgendwelche Entscheidungen treffen? oder darfst du mit ner BVB Aktie auch gleich die langfristige Gewinnstrategie des Clubs entscheiden?



*
*


----------



## Nexarius (1. Juni 2012)

Ich muss auch sagen:


GENIAL!!!! 


Genau auf sowas habe ich bei Rift gewartet. Crucia und die Sturmlegion waren schon seit Beginn meine "Lieblings-Antagonisten" und ich freue mich jetzt riesig, dass es dazu eine Erweiterung geben wird.


4 neue Seelen - wow!


Und das beste: 2 neue Kontinente, die dreimal so groß sind, wie die Welt bisher - wie heftig ist das denn? Bis jetzt gab es ~ 10 Zonen, jetzt wird es also mit der Erweiterung ~ 30 Zonen geben bzw. Zonen, die 3 Mal so viel Fläche haben wie bis jetzt? 


*H A M M E R!*


Ich glaube Rift ist sogar ein ziemlich rentables Spiel für Trion. Bis jetzt gab es in keine MMORPG in so kurzer Zeit so viele ( gute ) Patches und jetzt noch eine Erweiterung? Das würde niemand machen, wenn es nicht rentable wäre.


----------



## Satus (2. Juni 2012)

arcangel schrieb:


> auf nen Quatschkomentar von Thestixxxx hab ich ja nur gewartet... was soll Time Warner bitte damit zu tun haben? nur weil deren Investmentgruppe ein paar Anteile an Trion haelt? na und? das tun Comcast und Bertelsmann u.a. auch, wieso sollte Time Warner hier also irgendwelche Entscheidungen treffen? oder darfst du mit ner BVB Aktie auch gleich die langfristige Gewinnstrategie des Clubs entscheiden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign und auch noch so schön von Oben herab, als hätte er schon 20 perfekte MMOs selbst programmiert. Selten so gelacht 
Ein perfektes MMO wird es nie geben - man kann es nie allen recht machen...vor der Leistung von Trion ziehe ich meinen Hut.

Ich freue mich auf das Addon.


----------



## Jonestone (2. Juni 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Ich denke mal eher man scheint bei Time Warner der meinung zu sein das man hier einen langen Atem brauch, gewinnbringend ist das ganze eher nicht denke ich mal.
> 
> Und das konnte kein aussenstehnder vorher abschätzen.
> 
> ...






Woher willst Du wissen, ob das Unternehmen Gewinn macht oder nicht? 

Immer diese Behauptungen im Forum zu völlig unbekannten, nicht belegbararen Dingen!


----------



## Aglareba (3. Juni 2012)

Ich freue mich auf das Addon - klingt alles sehr gut.

Allerdings möchte ich anmerken, dass es sich bei den PvP-Fraktionen um richtige Fraktionen und nicht um Ruffraktionen handelt - im endgültigen Spiel wird man sich nicht mehr umentscheiden können und eine andere Fraktion wählen.


----------



## Bigmedi (3. Juni 2012)

Wie ich mich freu dass nun ein Addon kommt! 
@Thestixxxx (Totredner von RIFT) das muss ja ne Klatsche sein für dich muahaha.

Weiter so TRION


----------



## Thestixxxx (3. Juni 2012)

Bigmedi schrieb:


> Wie ich mich freu dass nun ein Addon kommt!
> @Thestixxxx (Totredner von RIFT) das muss ja ne Klatsche sein für dich muahaha.
> 
> Weiter so TRION




Ich spiele das Spiel ja selbst.

Guck dir die Zahlen bei Riftstatus.net an die sind schon immer rot so lange ich das Spiel spiele.

Das die Zahlen oben Grün sind liegt an der Umzieherei da in D z.b. sich gerade Immerwacht/Brutwacht leeren. Auch das es gerade 10k Accounts nen Monat umsonst gibt zeigt keine wirklich durchschlagende Wirkung.

Für mich steht fest das ein MMO ohne Spieler auf Dauer nicht funzen kann und wenn Trion noch soviele Rücklagen hat wenn der Trend nicht Umgekehrt wird, wird irgendwann was passieren.


----------



## Tharis84 (3. Juni 2012)

Dieses Addon ist eine wirklich super Sache.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich wieder angefangen Rift zu spielen. 
Hatte eine Pause von fast einem Jahr. Bin aber sehr motiviert und wieder mit viel Begeisterung dabei.

Freu mich einfach riesig drauf.
Kann nur hoffen das noch mehr Leute sich wieder in Rit blicken lassen werden durch das kommende Addon.
Es lohnt sich definitiv.


----------



## Brüderchen Rattentod (5. Juni 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Ich spiele das Spiel ja selbst.
> 
> Guck dir die Zahlen bei Riftstatus.net an die sind schon immer rot so lange ich das Spiel spiele.
> 
> ...



Oh ja die tolle Seite, wieviel ist den Lowpopulation? Erinnerst dich noch vor einiger Zeit: 45 min Warteschlange auf brutmutter ....und das Ding stand auf Medium.
Ausserdem Rift sollte doch schon vor 6 Monaten abgeschaltet werden weil keine Spieler da sind^^
Sorry die einzigen die ständig heulen: Progressgilden, weil der Nachwuchs fehlt(die die in den kleinen Gilden hochgezogen werden, bleiben jedoch zu 95% bei diesen), die Hirnlos DDs die wegen der Ini Warteschlange rumheulen (tja als heiler oder Tank gehts instant) und irgendwelche PvP Spieler die mal nicht eben 3 min warten können, weil mal eben schon drölf BGs laufen.

Sry also hut ab, deine Statements zum Spielsystem passen meistens gut und gehen gut ins Detail, aber hier verrenst du dich völlig.


----------



## flaminator45 (6. Juni 2012)

Habs nach langen hin und her geschafft meine ACC Daten wieder zu beschaffen (hatte die vergessen und musste mich mit dem Support rumquälen), hatte auch 3 Tage freie Spielzeit und muss sagen "Naja ohne mich". Ich war sehr erstaunt, dass mein Equipt immernoch mit den aktuellen Sachen mithalten konnte, und ich hatte vor ca 7 Monaten aufgehört zu spielen O.o Naja ist ja nu auch nicht so schlimm, mir sagt nur das gesamte Setting nimma zu, aber die, die noch spass dran haben sei das Addon gegönnt


----------



## Thjodrerir (6. Juni 2012)

Ich freu mich, jedoch besteht bei mir ein Konflikt der Interessen; Ich weiß nicht was ich zocken soll, Guild Wars 2 oder RIFT? 

Der Inhalt der Erweiterung selber klingt sehr interessant, vor allem, und dies klingt ein wenig komisch, hat mich die Einführung
der Umhänge direkt überzeugt!


----------



## Rhilla (7. Juni 2012)

Keine neue Rasse ?sowas wie Pandaren ?-.- xD


----------



## myxir21 (7. Juni 2012)

Rhilla schrieb:


> Keine neue Rasse ?sowas wie Pandaren ?-.- xD




Ne die noch geheime neue Rasse "Gummibär" kommt erst mit dem nächsten Addon xD


----------



## Dreviak (7. Juni 2012)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Ne die noch geheime neue Rasse "Gummibär" kommt erst mit dem nächsten Addon xD



Da bist du aber falsch Informiert. Der Gummibär wird ein neues Mount. Die Rasse ist der li-la-launebär


----------



## Micro_Cuts (8. Juni 2012)

Rhilla schrieb:


> Keine neue Rasse ?sowas wie Pandaren ?-.- xD



ich würde mich über eine überarbeitung der alten rassen freuen. Kelari sind hübsch aber der rest sehr kantik und unförmig ... xD




Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Ich freu mich, jedoch besteht bei mir ein Konflikt der Interessen; Ich weiß nicht was ich zocken soll, Guild Wars 2 oder RIFT?
> 
> Der Inhalt der Erweiterung selber klingt sehr interessant, vor allem, und dies klingt ein wenig komisch, hat mich die Einführung
> der Umhänge direkt überzeugt!



nun rift is perfekt für spieler die raiden möchten. gw2 hat genau da seine schwäche. 

nun musst du dich entscheiden was eher zu deinem spielstil passt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Das erstemal das ich mich über ein AddOn freue.
Ich glaube, ich kauf mir heute ne Prepaidkarte.=)


----------



## bigdaddy1911 (10. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte auch eine Pause von ein paar Monaten eingelegt, da ich TOR spielte, aber heute habe ich meinen Rift Account reaktiviert und hatte schon eine Menge Spass im Spiel. Ich freue mich auf das Addon und werde bis dahin noch genug zu tun haben


----------



## Naicul (11. Juni 2012)

Ist deiner Meinung nach noch genug auf den Servern los?


----------



## Galaton (11. Juni 2012)

Brutmutter ist gut gefüllt....
Seit der Erweiterungsankündigung wird es immer voller...auch in den Startgebieten.....

Es gibt eine neue Rasse in der Erweiterung
Die Zwölfen......nachfolger der Elfen ;o)


----------



## __Bacardii__ (11. Juni 2012)

monat gekauft ! jz bis storm legion eben alle chars ma auf 50 bringen und bissl angucken ^^


----------



## sam831029 (12. Juni 2012)

Habe gestern meinen Account aktiviertaber muss gestehen seit meinem letztem Besuch , welcher bei Einführung der Glutinsel
war , ist irg.wie totale Leere angesagt. Klar sind viele Level 50 Charaktere vertreten aber das war es schon.
Ist es wegen der EM oder war ich zur falschen Zeit online???? Spiele auf Brutmutter.


----------



## floppydrive (12. Juni 2012)

Also ich kann nur sagen das 90% meiner Gilde gerade in Diablo 3 abhängt und deswegen sehr sehr wenig los ist


----------



## Quentaros (12. Juni 2012)

sam831029 schrieb:


> Habe gestern meinen Account aktiviertaber muss gestehen seit meinem letztem Besuch , welcher bei Einführung der Glutinsel
> war , ist irg.wie totale Leere angesagt. Klar sind viele Level 50 Charaktere vertreten aber das war es schon.
> Ist es wegen der EM oder war ich zur falschen Zeit online???? Spiele auf Brutmutter.



Ich denke das macht die Kombination aus Diabolo 3 + EM + Sommerloch.
Spiele auch auf Brutmutter, und könnte jetzt nicht behaupten dass so wenig los ist, vielleicht was weniger als sonst, aber nicht so dass überhaupt nix mehr geht.
Hängt aber auch von der Tageszeit hab.


----------



## Nawia (12. Juni 2012)

sam831029 schrieb:


> Habe gestern meinen Account aktiviertaber muss gestehen seit meinem letztem Besuch , welcher bei Einführung der Glutinsel
> war , ist irg.wie totale Leere angesagt. Klar sind viele Level 50 Charaktere vertreten aber das war es schon.
> Ist es wegen der EM oder war ich zur falschen Zeit online???? Spiele auf Brutmutter.




Wir beide,also mein Mann und ich spielen auch auf Brutmutter,allerdings Skeptiker,und können nicht behaupten das es dort leer sein bzw nichts los ist.Ganz im Gegenteil,Subjektiv gefühlt voller als bei SWTOR Jedi Tower .Brutwacht ist auch sehr gut besucht so ab 17/18Uhr zumindest auf Wächter Seite.



Nawia


Edit: 





> Also ich kann nur sagen das 90% meiner Gilde gerade in Diablo 3 abhängt und deswegen sehr sehr wenig los ist



Wird wohl auch ein Grund sein wenn weniger on sind.EM (würg) kommt noch hinzu und am Weekend ist eh mehr los als unter der Woche


----------



## Tharis84 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auch wieder angefangen und bin auf Brutmutter unterwegs. Bin Level 25 und mir laufen ständig low Level Chars über den Weg.
In Sanctum stehen auch genug Leute rum. Klar, das EM Fieber und Sommerloch kommen noch dazu.
Würde aber von meiner Seite aus auch nicht behaupten das wenig ist.

Habe auch das Gefühl das es ständig mehr Leute werden. Kommt vielleicht durch die Ankündigung der 1. Erweiterung.

Ich für meinen Teil habe wieder total Spaß an RIFT. Bereue es nicht meinen Account wieder aktiviert zu haben.


----------



## Thestixxxx (13. Juni 2012)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Ich denke das macht die Kombination aus Diabolo 3 + EM + Sommerloch.
> Spiele auch auf Brutmutter, und könnte jetzt nicht behaupten dass so wenig los ist, vielleicht was weniger als sonst, aber nicht so dass überhaupt nix mehr geht.
> Hängt aber auch von der Tageszeit hab.




Jo als nächstes kommt dann die Kombination GW 2 + Sommerloch, MoP + Herbstflaute usw usw.


----------



## Quentaros (14. Juni 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Jo als nächstes kommt dann die Kombination GW 2 + Sommerloch, MoP + Herbstflaute usw usw.


Du hast noch Sturm Legion vergessen


----------



## L0wki (19. Juni 2012)

Wie ich es doch bereue Rift für SWtoR aufgehört zu haben. Nu hängen alle schon in ID rum und ich steh da  Egal es bockt das Game ist dank der vielen Abwechslung (Rifts Invasionen sofortabenteuer Chroniken Heroic & Masterinis 10 & 20ger Raids PVP ) nie langweilig. Immer ist irgendwo was los. Und auf Brutwacht findet sich sogar am Montag Abend noch spontan ein Weeklyraid oder ein normaler 10er 20ger Randomraid zusammen. Das heißt Mitspieler gibts genug. Und dank dem genialen Erfolgssystem und den Sammlungen gibts auch nebenher mehr als genug zu tun. Das Addon wird sicher vom Content her platzen und wenn Rift in dem Tempo weiter macht fürchte ich wird EQ2 seinen ersten Platz was Content bei nem Themepark MMORPG angeht bald verlieren.


----------



## togalu (30. Juni 2012)

Ich spiele auch mit Begeisterung Rift. Gerade heute hat Trion wieder bewiesen warum es sich lohnt Rift zu spielen.
Die Com wird gehört, erst sollte der letzte deutsche RP Server Akala zu einem Trial Shard werden, aber nach einem eintägigen Protest der Spieler hat man eingesehen einen Fehler gemacht zu haben und gesagt, dass Akala bleiben darf. 
Viele Wünsche der Com wurden und werden umgesetzt, neue Ideen kommen mit jedem Patch dazu, die einem mit etwa 6-8 Wochen Abstand serviert werden. Immer ist viel Content drin, dass einem der Atem stockt. Das Spiel ist nahezu bugfrei.
Das Problem dass Rift hat ist, es wird einfach zu wenig Werbung gemacht für eines der großartigsten wenn nicht sogar DAS beste Spiel atm. 
Für mich hat das Spiel alle Ansprüche die ich stelle voll erfüllt:
Es wird nicht an der Com vorbeigearbeitet
Bugs werden in einer annehmbaren Zeit gelöst, ist das nicht möglich hilft der TURBOSCHNELLE Support weiter
Man muss nicht questen um zu leveln sonder man KANN questen, Sofortabenteuer PVP oder Dungeons stehen zum leveln parat
Ich fühle mich als Spieler ernstgenommen und nicht als Konsument abgezockt wie ich es bei Runes of Magic erlebt habe. (Dort ist es im Moment wirklich extrem geworden)


----------



## Neneko89 (30. Juni 2012)

togalu schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich als Spieler ernstgenommen und nicht als Konsument abgezockt wie ich es bei Runes of Magic erlebt habe. (Dort ist es im Moment wirklich extrem geworden)



Das wird wohl daran liegen das man für Runes of Magic monatlich keine Kosten hat, wenn man die nicht haben will 


...neues AddOn. Mal schauen, vielleicht schau ichs mir mal an, sobald ich einen neuen Rechner habe


----------



## Nexarius (1. Juli 2012)

togalu schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch mit Begeisterung Rift. Gerade heute hat Trion wieder bewiesen warum es sich lohnt Rift zu spielen.
> Die Com wird gehört, erst sollte der letzte deutsche RP Server Akala zu einem Trial Shard werden, aber nach einem eintägigen Protest der Spieler hat man eingesehen einen Fehler gemacht zu haben und gesagt, dass Akala bleiben darf.
> Viele Wünsche der Com wurden und werden umgesetzt, neue Ideen kommen mit jedem Patch dazu, die einem mit etwa 6-8 Wochen Abstand serviert werden. Immer ist viel Content drin, dass einem der Atem stockt. Das Spiel ist nahezu bugfrei.
> Das Problem dass Rift hat ist, es wird einfach zu wenig Werbung gemacht für eines der großartigsten wenn nicht sogar DAS beste Spiel atm.
> ...




/sign


Über Trion und Rift geht Patch- und Support-technisch NICHTS.


*Da könnte sich JEDER MMORPG-Anbieter mal eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden.*
*
*
*
*
So sieht Respekt vor dem Kunden aus. Auf Kundenwünsche sofort reagieren und den RP-Server bestehen lassen - so muss das sein! *Kundenfreundlichkeit Note: +1!*


----------



## floppydrive (2. Juli 2012)

Korrekt, TRION ist aktuell der beste Anbieter was MMORPG's angeht, hoffentlich halten sie sich noch lange am Markten.


----------



## EvilDivel (2. Juli 2012)

Vor allem braucht das Spiel ja keine Millionen Spieler solange sich das ganze für Trion Rentiert und ich gehe davon aus dass es sich Rentiert sonst würden sich ja kein Addon raus bringen und nebenbei noch Patches nachliefern. Da kann man nur über die ganzen Untergangspropheten den Kopf schüttelt 

Aber BTW bin ich mal gespannt wann es wieder ein paar neue Infos zum Addon gibt.


----------



## hockomat (8. Juli 2012)

Ich habe grade nach 1 jahr pause mein acc wieder reaktiviert und ich werde mir wieder ein abbo holen denn das spiel hat sehr viel aus sich gemacht und macht immer noch nen heiden spaß freu mich auch aufs addon und kunden support und patch technisch amcht trion eh so schnell keiner was vor


----------



## RMCampeones (10. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

also ich muss auch sagen, ich bin begeistert was TrionWorld aus Rift macht. Ich habe mit Headstart angefangen, während alle Anderen (Gilde) weiter WoW zockten und Rift ignorierten. Der Spaß war von Anfang an da, nur leider geht dieser auch verloren wenn man allein in der Welt herumirrt. So habe ich nach 3 Monaten dann mein Abo auch wieder gekündigt, 2 50er hatte ich bis dato und die Instanzen kannte ich, gefielen mir auf Anhieb. Als dann Patch 1.5 kam zockte ich noch einmal für 2 Monate und es brachte wieder viel Spaß!!! Gerade auch die Rätsel etc. Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es noch einen relativ gut besuchten RP-PVP Server ... nun ... ca. 4 Monate später kehre ich zurück ... nicht in der Absicht mein Abo wieder zu kündigen, nein aber in der Absicht es weiter zu spielen. Trion macht ALLES richtig mit dem Spiel. Das AddOn verspricht wirklich so einiges.

Wird sicherlich niemanden interessieren, aber einer der Hauptbeweggründe wieder zu Rift zurückzukehren war Bli$$ard mit ihrem beknackten Diablo 3... nach ca. 2 Monaten ist da einfach die Luft raus und das Spiel kotzt mich geradezu einfach nur noch an... nicht weil ichs nicht reiße ... sondern weils so liebelos erstellt ist ... Akt IV ist ein absolutfail ... die Story ... omg ... ich schweife ab ... nur gut das ich das Spiel nicht bezahlt habe...

Wieder zu Rift zurück. Ich zocke jetzt mit einem Kumpel der lange ein Spiel suchte wo er seinen Char quasi frei entwickeln kann und ich habe ihm gegenüber ein paar mal Rift erklärt, nun auch er hat sich von Diab3 abgewandt und so fingen wir beide Frisch bei Rift an, er hat nun alles was er wollte und ich muss endlich nicht mehr allein zocken. Nur schade das der einzige PvP Server relativ tot ist, in Meridian sieht man lediglich 2-3 50er ... ich kenne andere Zeiten, Jungs und Mädels, was ist passiert? 

Fakto ist Rift das beste MMO auf dem Markt, auch mit wenig Abonennten! Und da können die Hater labern wie sie wollen... spielt euch mal 2-3 Wochen in Rift ein und ihr werdet zu lovern!

Peace!


----------



## Tharis84 (11. Juli 2012)

Das mit den toten PvP Servern ist auch das einzige was mich ziemlich sauer aufstoßen lässt.
Bin jetzt seit paar Wochen wieder dabei und renne auf Brutmutter rum. Bin zwar die ganze Zeit PvP geflaggt, treffe aber niemanden an bei dem es genau so ist.
Schade eigentlich. A
Auch in den BG's ist, jedenfalls in meinem Level Bereich der bei 34 liegt, nichts los.
Da ich leidenschaftlicher PvP Spieler bin, kann ich noch nicht sagen ob ich wirklich weiter zocken werde.

Ich habe zwar an dem PvE Teil viel Freude, aber das fehlende PvP ist schon etwas das mich sehr demotiviert.


----------



## EvilDivel (11. Juli 2012)

Mit 50 sind die BGs zumindest besser besucht. Auf Wächter Seite wartet man zumindest meistens nicht länger als 30 Sekunden bis etwas aufgeht.


----------



## hockomat (11. Juli 2012)

Auf 50 läuft das pvp ganz normal nur im low level bereich ist nicht viel los


----------



## Tharis84 (11. Juli 2012)

Das macht mir wieder Mut. Dann freue ich mich schon auf viele Runden in den BG's.


----------

